# silver springtails



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

well, i found a ton of silver springtails in my yard and now i'm putting together a culture of my own before i clear the leaves out my yard. once again thanx to all the help from everyone one here....will keep u posted on the luck of the native springtail culture......lol


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Good luck with your culture. I have been putting off setting up a culture of some springtails that I have in my backyard as well. Look forward to hearing your results.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanx. As of right now they are doing okay and i actually brought in a lil white bug that has taken over faster then the gary springtails have. if my research is correct i have another species of springtail in my tank also. i think it came in the eco earth and once it was rehydriated their eyes hatch and her they are lol. all of them like fish food and mushrooms "shitake" seems to be the best. I have a tank that i'm trying to start a microfauna system in with all three types of springtails and it seems to be working.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I've found black "springtails" in magnolia leaves around here. I'm not convinced they are springtails.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

well the ones that i found i compared to the white spingtails and they look just alike besides cooler and they love the shitake mushrooms


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

update on the silver spring tails. They are reproducing nicely and i've started adding the to my tanks to culture there into microfauna. I'm fixing to take the one culture i have and break it down and stat a super culture in a 10gl fish tank of both the silvers and the whites pics soon.....


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ryan, we have many types of springtails arond in the leaf litter up here. Remember there are 3 basic body types for springs

-elongate body springtails
-globular springtails
-wormlike springtails. 
example here: http://extension.missouri.edu/publications/DisplayPub.aspx?P=g7363
Some of the springs we have up here are actually quite large. Youd be suprised.
If in doubt, look for the furcula( the "spring") on the underside of the abdomen


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

I found my first springtail in my viv today. I wasn't sure what it was, but it was small and white. There's no way I could have seen a furcula but I did see it jump several inches. The body shape roughly matched the first example on that website. I'm not sure how they got in there, but looking around the substrate level on the sides of the viv I can see that there are more.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

frogparty said:


> Ryan, we have many types of springtails arond in the leaf litter up here. Remember there are 3 basic body types for springs
> 
> -elongate body springtails
> -globular springtails
> ...


thanx man. i looked at it and that's wat i got thanx for the site


----------

